# bjj tournaments??



## spook mma (Aug 6, 2003)

how many of you guys compete in tournaments?  how often do you compete and where do you hear about these tournaments?  and how long after you first started training did you compete in your first tournament?


----------



## twinkletoes (Aug 7, 2003)

I started BJJ in '97, and competed in my first tourney after about 5 months.  I did OK (took 3rd in Novice division).

I took a couple years off, and am back in action again.  I've been back at it for a year, and just got my blue, and am planning on competing in September.  I do the NAGA tournaments, which have both gi and no-gi divisions.  

Tournaments are fun.  The only thing you have to watch for is the lunatics who go in there looking to break an arm.  

Some schools promote based on tournament performance, which is why some BJJ'ers get so worked up about them.  At some schools, you get your purple belt when you win the blue belt division a couple times.  This makes for some crazy competitors at some events.

~TT


----------

